# Brown LG HG2 3000mah Batteries Statement - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Hey guys. We got hit with a bunch of fake LG HG2 Brown 3000mah in our recent batch. Not all of them. Our supplier ran short and got an additional shipment from LA VAPOR in the States which were shipped to us. After discussion with my supplier and Mooch the fake batteries have a shiny white gloss insulator. The authentic will have a slight off white matt insulator. Our supplier sent us an official statement on Saturday morning stating the issue. On discussion with our supplier and further investigation from their side it now seems there is a huge shortage of lg batteries due to demand and fake batteries have flooded the market. US and most countries have been hit with supply of the LG HG2 browns and now it seems the red LG HE2 fakes have now hit the market. 




*WE ASK YOU TO CHECK YOUR BATTERIES AND IF YOU ARE NOT 100% SURE SEND US A PICTURE OR ANY QUERY YOU HAVE TO return.steammasters@gmail.com*

We will of course replace all effected orders and ask that you refrain from using the batteries. There are reports that people are still using them after tests have been carried out but we would rather these not be used.

We are awaiting new stock from our supplier which is going to take a few weeks due to production from the factory as there has been delay after delay.

We apologise and along with our supplier are doing all we can to rectify the issue. Once again we ask if you are not sure, please take a photo and send it through to us on return.steammasters@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Well done Sirs! It can't be easy taking a knock for something that is not under your control, but the fact that you are prepared to deal with it upfront rather than skirting around the issue is truly remarkable! I have got all my LGs from you, and from what I can tell I haven't been affected, but will send through pics ASAP anyway. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Thanks @Sir Vape for letting us know, I also got my lg's from u guys. I have sent u a mail with pics, hope u guys dont get to many returned that are fake


----------



## Nailedit77

@Sir Vape, if our lg's are fake. You said you will replace them, big ups for that. How long will it take to get replacements?


----------



## Soprono

Emailed images and all to the Sirs, thank you for this resolution guys. Happy to wait it out for authentic's again. Will grab a pair of Sony's so long for the noisy, can use them in the Hex after mine are replaced so never a waste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

So I been thinking if a way to test my LG cells. Hooray. Get a mod with amp draw I used my press 100wtc. Put Atty on and set watts to 75w. 

Test1
Old LG battery inserted. Fired mod. Watts stay stable amp draw 20.5amps. No Warning's.

Test2
New LG battery inserted. Fire mod. Watts jumps from 64 to 75w. Amp draw between 13 to 15amps. Warning says weak battery. 

Conclusion.....Very obvious New LG is.....yeah you guessed right. Fake.

Guys please follow these test to test your batteries. 
I have informed Sirs about this test but advise vapers to try for themselves

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Our replacement LG HG2 3000mah arrived last night. Will post pics and can confirm that they are legit according to info regarding authentics. Thanks to all our customers that emailed us. Please just give us a little time to run through things and send replacements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Soprono

Sir Vape said:


> Our replacement LG HG2 3000mah arrived last night. Will post pics and can confirm that they are legit according to info regarding authentics. Thanks to all our customers that emailed us. Please just give us a little time to run through things and send replacements.



Thank you guys for attending to it and coming up with solutions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

